# Show me those guitars



## go slash (Oct 27, 2008)

:rockon2: Lets see them


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is part of my collection. These are the ones I play on Wednesdays. Show us your collection.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Bagpipe... I really like that Telecaster :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> Hey Bagpipe... I really like that Telecaster :smile:


Do you mean the one with the maple neck?...just want to be sure.

Dave


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I suppose you like tele's?



/beingasmartass


----------



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow bagpipe, what a nice guitars collection. Gas, gas, gas, outch! Have to talk with my wife...


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

guitargasm!!!

Love the 5th tele on the bottom left. Surf green?

EDIT: changed 'bottom right' to 'bottom left'

Seems like I can't tell the difference between left or right. Shame.


----------



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

It's like an orgasmotron of guitars.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Bottom row ... 12th from the left.. I wanna see it. PLEEZZE


----------



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

The pink one in the center... woo woo woo..


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Balou said:


> Wow bagpipe, what a nice guitars collection. Gas, gas, gas, outch! Have to talk with my wife...





Doctor Blind said:


> guitargasm!!!
> 
> Love the 5th tele on the bottom left. Surf green?
> 
> ...





shoretyus said:


> Bottom row ... 12th from the left.. I wanna see it. PLEEZZE


Sorry guys, I was being a wise ass - those aren't my guitars. I thought the "These are my Wednesday guitars" would have given a hint ?  I think I saved that picture from one of the nutjob collections on theGearPage.

Heres a crappy pic of my actual collection:


----------



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok then, i'll take the tele, and the strat and maybe the acoustic one...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The only thing you need to round out that nice basic collection is an ES335.



bagpipe said:


>


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Yarrr


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

Gutiargasm nonetheless! Totally agree with Robert1950, an ES335 would complete it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Sorry guys, I was being a wise ass - those aren't my guitars. I thought the "These are my Wednesday guitars" would have given a hint ?  I think I saved that picture from one of the nutjob collections on theGearPage.


I was amused.

I think I saw the same picture on the Fender Forums.
If I had that Tele collection, and knowing how many Tele fans are on here, I'd have a post in the For Sale section, and make a ton of cash off all of you.


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

zontar said:


> I was amused.
> 
> I think I saw the same picture on the Fender Forums.
> If I had that Tele collection, and knowing how many Tele fans are on here, I'd have a post in the For Sale section, and make a ton of cash off all of you.


and buy more teles?!?!:food-smiley-015:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Doctor Blind said:


> and buy more teles?!?!:food-smiley-015:


Maybe a Thinline.
But I've never found Teles comfortable to play.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll keep it simple with a few shots of my newest addition... Carvin CS6.
This was my first time ordering a Carvin. For those who don't know, you basically chose your woods, colours, neck radius, pickups, frets, etc. After 2 months of waiting, this beauty showed up at my door - $66 for shipping, no duty or taxes (Carvin pays all that on their end). Luckily ordered it back in August when the Canadian dollar was around .94 cents 


























Cheers,
Joe


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

That's purddy :food-smiley-004:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> The only thing you need to round out that nice basic collection is an ES335.


You mean like this one?










And this is my other one:









And for some reason I don't have any pics of my Hagenlocher classical.

(I thought bagpipe's pic was from L&M or something; didn't realise it was a TGP OCD'er)


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

*I like the sound of stuff*








[/IMG]


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

*I like the sound of stuff*








[/IMG]


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Mogwaii said:


> Yarrr


Those danos are really awesome. I was sad that I didn't get one for the run they had. So resonate.


Heres my stuff. I want to give away my "vintage blonde" squier, I don't owning two of the same guitar or more than just a couple.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

guitarjunky said:


>


Is that a thinline tele I see? I knew someone who had one of those and it was probably my favorite guitar that I've ever played.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

GuitarJunky - you have one of the guitars of my dreams - the es 295!!


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

ok I tried


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

famouspogs said:


> Those danos are really awesome. I was sad that I didn't get one for the run they had. So resonate.
> 
> 
> Heres my stuff. I want to give away my "vintage blonde" squier, I don't owning two of the same guitar or more than just a couple.


That white Geddy Lee style amp looks pretty good too even if it's not a Maytag. :banana:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bobb said:


> That white Geddy Lee style amp looks pretty good too even if it's not a Maytag. :banana:


LOL, MAytag makes the worst trash on the market. Ironic that they brag about reliability when their nmbers are so bad.

If you want a good dishwasher, buy a Bosch. The difference is clear.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is one from a gig a while ago with a couple of my tele's


----------



## frapple-jack (Aug 25, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

famouspogs said:


> Is that a thinline tele I see? I knew someone who had one of those and it was probably my favorite guitar that I've ever played.



yes it is! Great guitar indeed... So is the tel custom with humbucker. One of my favorite


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

db62 said:


> GuitarJunky - you have one of the guitars of my dreams - the es 295!!


yes very nice... but I just sold it to a guy who had thesame dream as yours :smile:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

These are the 2 I own.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Milkman said:


> LOL, MAytag makes the worst trash on the market. Ironic that they brag about reliability when their nmbers are so bad.
> 
> If you want a good dishwasher, buy a Bosch. The difference is clear.


Has anyone told Geddy about this?


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

famouspogs said:


> Those danos are really awesome. I was sad that I didn't get one for the run they had. So resonate.
> 
> 
> Heres my stuff. I want to give away my "vintage blonde" squier, I don't owning two of the same guitar or more than just a couple.


I'll pay for shipping! I'd love another tele, more traditional style to work with. I'm serious :smile:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

*showing the guitars...*

The MAN room...who needs a TV? Poor lighting but...hey...it's a gloomy day!









right rack in man room









left rack









acoustic room


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

*...and the Les Pauls...*

LES PAUL ROOM


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

lofu EPIC guitargasm!!

Who needs good lighting when you've got an armory of axes?!


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Mogwaii said:


> I'll pay for shipping! I'd love another tele, more traditional style to work with. I'm serious :smile:


I was thinking along the lines of giving it to someone who wanted to learn guitar, a good starter guitar. I've already gotten two messages of peopel asking if they can have it haha. Maybe I shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

Is "vintage blond" a finish? of its it a vintage guitar with a blond finish?


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

All I need are these pretty maids and of course a Tele to be added along with a nice acoustic and I should be done LOL!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

The Godin electrics


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

G&L's


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Bub, nice guitars. And very nice pics. Love your Godin trio. Inspires me... I'll have to do a group portrait again, and soon.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Bubb said:


>


Hey...I've got a strange DiMarzio like that bridge pickup...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Bubb said:


>


I have the twin of that guitar:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

That last strat is quite a guitar


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

If you don't mind me sayin' Pete...group a few together will ya?
HAHA!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> If you don't mind me sayin' Pete...group a few together will ya?
> HAHA!


our place is too small for a group shot, this is Japan not Canada eh.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Mogwaii said:


> That last strat is quite a guitar



it`s the Fernandes made P-Project Akira Wada model. Has 3 single coil lace sensor type p`ups amd a Duncan bucker. A mini toggle allows for tele like settings with the selector switch or strat type settings. Pull up a tone pot and it engages the humbucker alone without tone control, this guitar can do everything...I unfortunately can not but I got the guitar at 75% off list when the local Yamaha shop was selling stuff off to renovate the store, I paid $500.oo for a $2000.oo guitar.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> I have the twin of that guitar:


 The long lost siblings!! Separated at birth, only to see each other on the internet.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

sneakypete said:


>


Looks like a fancy copy of a Bigsby. What is it?


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Bubb said:


>



those are beautiful pictures. love the gtr's as well. I'm jealous !!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Forgot the acoustics...two more from the Godin family.











real nice collection there sneakypete,I see several I'd like to take for a spin.

smorgdonkey ,that p-up is a Super II,the second version of the super distortion if I remember correctly(that was a looooonnnnggg time ago)

bagpipe...is your strat a Classic 60's ? thats what my Burgundy Mist is...I love it,in fact lately its been getting most of the play time,love that 71/4 radius fb.

I just upgraded my camera,so some new pics may be coming down the pipe .
Not today though,it's frickin winter out there.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Bubb said:


> bagpipe...is your strat a Classic 60's ? thats what my Burgundy Mist is...I love it,in fact lately its been getting most of the play time,love that 71/4 radius fb.


My Burgundy Mist strat is partscaster which I put together. MIJ body and a honkin' big Warmoth neck. I love how the Burgundy Mist colour looks so different depending on the light conditions. Theres more info about it here:

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=15045&highlight=burgundy


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

bobb said:


> Looks like a fancy copy of a Bigsby. What is it?


it was based on the Bigsby, and made by ESP...it was an artist model made in 1996 for a player here named Koji Kikkawa. The back was aluminum, sold it on line a few months back.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ha!. That's nothing compared to the part of my collection that I play on Thursdays. :rockon2:



bagpipe said:


> Here is part of my collection. These are the ones I play on Wednesdays. Show us your collection.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)




----------



## AUDIOGEIST (Oct 29, 2008)

When I play Guitar it's these two ladies !


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Ophidian said:


>


Really dig those Jag, can you give me a short review of it, please??? :bow:


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Paul said:


> Your guitar needs its' own fan????


Nah, it's too cool already!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*one of my faves*

http://i291/photobucket
dang, I'll give it a try again tomorrow, yah I know the suspense is killing ya............I did manage a sucessful pic post at the drum forum????????


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

RIFF WRAITH...copy the whole 'address bar' when a pic is showing ot the 'direct link' address under a photobucket pic using 'control' & 'c'... then paste the whole line into the bar that shows up when you hit the image icon by using 'control' & 'v'.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Ophidian said:


>


How is the SE One? I'v been tempted for quite some time but never had the chance to try one!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

here is my small familly:










ESP/LTD EC-1000 Deluxe
Fender Lite Ash Telecaster
Fender Jazzmaster '62 AVRI
Larrivée LV-03RE

I'm quite happy so far! :rockon:


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like a fun collection!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

famouspogs said:


>


A couple of questions-
What brand is that classical?--the label you can kind of see looks familiar.
Is that orange BOSS a DF-2--or one of the later pedals to use an orange box with 4 mini knobs?


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

zontar said:


> A couple of questions-
> What brand is that classical?--the label you can kind of see looks familiar.
> Is that orange BOSS a DF-2--or one of the later pedals to use an orange box with 4 mini knobs?


DF-2 and a "Denver" acoustic I bought for 70 dollars used.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's not often I see a DF-2 in someone else's gear. I like them. A lot.

The classical is not the brand I was thinking of--but cool to see ore of those here as well.

:rockon:


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

zontar said:


> It's not often I see a DF-2 in someone else's gear. I like them. A lot.
> 
> The classical is not the brand I was thinking of--but cool to see ore of those here as well.
> 
> :rockon:


I don't like the DF-2 too much unless I use the amp thats already overdriven abit so it has mid range punch the pedal lacks. It sounds less like a computer aswll and becomes a stellar distortion pedal with all of that happening to it.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't have very good pics of them together, but it beats posting single shots of each. Here's my modest collection

Archtops









Flattops









Solidbodies/Solidtops


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

The guild archtop is beautiful. Wish they still made archtops


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

the single shots of mine were taken from the file I keep called for sale, I`m gonna need those, and have used them, when I sell guitars...a group shot just isn`t good enough and like I said I simply don`t have the room to take a decent group shot, unless I knock a wall down and go stand in the guy nextdoor`s apartment. `spose I could take them all outside but it`s not worth the trouble. Sorry but for detail single shots are the best, just be thankful I didn`t post all the pics of the backs, necks, frets, headstocks , pick-ups and electronics I have and believe me...I have a lot. When I buy a used guitar I appreciate as much detail as I can get, and I`ve not received any complaints so far from the folks who bought from me. If my pics disturb members just say the word and they`ll be deleted, no biggie.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

KoskineN said:


> How is the SE One? I'v been tempted for quite some time but never had the chance to try one!


The quality of it is phenomenal. Best of any guitar I've owned. Better than my Jaguar. As for sound I'm not good of explaining. I find you can get a wide assortment of sounds from it.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Really dig those Jag, can you give me a short review of it, please??? :bow:


To be honest I don't like the stock version. The quality is good. I'm going to change the pickups and I've cut my hands a few times on the pickup switches a few time so I need to by a 3 way switch for it. After I do the changes I think it will be good.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

famouspogs said:


> I don't like the DF-2 too much unless I use the amp thats already overdriven abit so it has mid range punch the pedal lacks. It sounds less like a computer aswll and becomes a stellar distortion pedal with all of that happening to it.


Hmm, I've never had that problem--but that could be due to what amps, guitars, etc it's used with--as well as our ears...


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

xbolt said:


>


XBolt - love the Guild Aristocrat!! What year? Did you change the original P90s to humbuckers?


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks!

I got that one as you see her...I cleaned her up but someone butchered her at one time...At least they used quality components 

The serial number indicates a 1955.

I've been looking for some original parts to get her back to the way she was. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

xbolt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got that one as you see her...I cleaned her up but someone butchered her at one time...At least they used quality components
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Nice black custom, too!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

here's a few of my favorite friends... Seems like the older I get the less time I get to spend with my friends..












Here are my best friends:










And my very best friend...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If your friend on the bottom left is feeling left out, he can come over to my place and be my best friend!



Tarbender said:


>


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sneakypete said:


> If my pics disturb members just say the word and they`ll be deleted, no biggie.


pete...my comment was more in the vein of humour. Not disturbed in the least. They are all guitar pics after all!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

yes I understood what you said


----------

